# Blood spots on bedding in crate



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Your pup is definitely not in heat, so we can check that off.

My guess is that she's teething. It usually starts about this time. You usually won't find the teeth, they are mostly swallowed.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Just rang the vet and they said it could be a bunch of things including a urinary tract infection or something else starting with a "c". She said I need to watch her to the bathroom and see if she urinates more frequently than normal. I was just going to take her to visit with a friends dog but the vet advised against this. Bummer!

I still think it's teeth.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was guessing teething also...if you think she was teething on the crate put something safe in there to chew on...Kong toy or large nylabone.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

We bought one of those nylabone and Zali seems to have absolutely no interest in it. I do have a bone shaped thing with nodules on it so I'll try putting that in there. She had a teething ring in there but I guess the bars must have been cool to chew on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes to get them interested in the nylabone, I have heard you have to scratch it up with like sandpaper. It brings out the scent in it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I was thinking urinary tract infection when I read your first post. Watch for more frequent urination than usual.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Sometimes to get them interested in the nylabone, I have heard you have to scratch it up with like sandpaper. It brings out the scent in it.


Or find a friend whose dog like them and let that dog "start" the bone. I have my dogs do that for people all the time. It's a win:win. My dogs think they always get new bones and the other dogs get a yummy, already-been-chewed bone!

You can also toss it in the freezer or freeze a Kong. If she's liking cool on her little puppy gums, that would be one way to accomplish it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

julliams said:


> Just rang the vet and they said it could be a bunch of things including a urinary tract infection or something else starting with a "c". She said I need to watch her to the bathroom and see if she urinates more frequently than normal. I was just going to take her to visit with a friends dog but the vet advised against this. Bummer!
> 
> I still think it's teeth.


Cystitis? 

I bet it's teething. Cosmo's teeth started getting wobbly and falling out around that time. And he did like to chew on the crate bars - god was that annoying! I think you'd hear it though.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

One surefire way to figure out if she's bleeding from the mouth is to take a pale colored rag or washcloth, thoroughly dampen it, and freeze it in the freezer. Once it's solid, give it to your pup to chew on. If there's blood on the rag, then... there you go!

I am also thinking a UTI though, especially if she's frequently getting you up in the middle of the night. Watch for frequent urination as well as straining. If you see that, take her in immediately. UTIs are so painful.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

She only peed at 3am. I'm pretty sure the 3:30am thing actually had something to do with the cat who was at the back door trying to get in or maybe it was to poop - that was never confirmed. She has only gone for 2 or 3 pees today and it's 4:30pm now. I would have thought that a UTI would have meant she would have to go more often. Also, there is no pee stain around the blood.

The petstore suggested that it could be a fingernail that got caught on the bars and bled. She said that it would have bled and Zali would have licked it all up which would be why we can't find anything wrong.

She is honestly happy as larry at the moment. Playing fetch, chasing her tail - doing all the same things she always does.

I'm going to clean the bedding and see if we have a repeat. Hopefully it's nothing and we are done with it.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## CentellaCL (Sep 20, 2016)

*Spots on bedding*

I noticed my 8 month old puppy when we got up left 2 like dry blood spots very small yesterday and this morning again. Some said might be uti since i also noticed her licking her privates way more than usual and harder than usual makes a noise sorry if tmi well i checked her no blood on her privates she was fixed on june so i dont believe its her in her period. I just read top comment saying could be teething so im like both could b i mean its about her time to start loosing teeth. The spots are like dry blood and very close one to another like i said its only like 2 little spots yesterday and 3 today took pic n someone said uti and i remedies they told me acv and cranberry juice so what do you all think?


----------

